# Gulp Alive



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

Just wondering what you guys think of the Gulp Alive Wax Worms? The bait shop was all out of live Wax Worms so I resorted to these and the fish seemed to give them a quick hit and head out. At least with live wax worms they give you a little more chance. What do you guys think? Maybe the fish just weren't being aggressive enough.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Might be to much for non-aggressive fish,next time give the gulp maggots a whirl,they work great on panfish and perch.


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

I have had GREAT luck with the fake waxies. Check out the ice fishing pics thread. All GULP waxies.


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

ileddog said:


> I have had GREAT luck with the fake waxies. Check out the ice fishing pics thread. All GULP waxies.


Who is this? I am also from Watertown.


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

Well my Watertown neighbor if you knew me you would also know me by my screen name so if I told you my real name you probably still wouldnt know me.

Make any sense


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

was using thes today. I would put a wax worm on and catch a small perch almost instantly. Put a gulp on... nothing. Put a wax on I would catch a fish. They didnt like the rubber at all.


----------

